# Off-site parking at Dulles



## RonB (Jul 5, 2006)

We will be driving up to Dulles for our next trip. I haven't been able to find any off-site parking. Well, there was one site, but it was not working - I couldn't even get it to load.
Is there any off-site parking that can beat the $9/day rate of on-site property? Does any of the on-site long term parking have any type of security?
Thanx,
Ron


----------



## Spence (Jul 5, 2006)

I've been at all Washington airports a lot and you see the vans for offsite parking at BWI and DCA, but I've never seen any at IAD/Dulles.  One thing you could do is check the hotels out there, I think many offer free parking if you're staying a night there, like before your flight.


----------



## NTHC (Jul 7, 2006)

When travelling from Dulles we always stay at the Holiday Inn Dulles.  They offer free parking to guests and a free shuttle to the airport and back.

Rooms on the Holiday Inn website are $89 per night.

Cindy


----------



## Steel5Rings (Jul 7, 2006)

I always park in the long term at Dulles.  It is $8 a day.  Usually easy to find a spot and plenty of shuttles.  Never a problem.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 8, 2006)

So compare prices.  The Holiday Inn price is about as low as you'll get for free parking and a shuttle.  The break even is about 12 days of parking in the long term lot.

If you have a bunch of extra hotel points, you could get a free room with parking.  Marriott definitely offers a points reward with parking.


----------



## RonB (Jul 8, 2006)

We will only be gone 8 days, so the night's stay would have to be less than $64.
Will probably use on site parking.
Thanx,
Ron


----------

